# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Կաննաբիս/ Կանեփ

## Sagittarius

Ինչպիսի՞ն է ձեր վերաբերմունքը կաննաբիսի և այն օգտագործողների նկատմամբ: 
Որոշ երկրներում դրա օգտագործումը և վաճառքը պատժվում է մահապատժով, որոշ եկրներում էլ այն օրինական ա, իսկ որոշ երկրներ էլ չնայած կաննաբիսի օգտագործումը օրինական չեն համարում, սակայն դա ապաքրեականացված է և ոստիկանությունը առանձնապես «ջանքեր» չի թափում կաննաբիսի օգտագործումը ամբողջովին վերացնելու համար: 



Ձեր կարծիքով ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի կաննաբիսի լեգալ կարգավիճակը և հասարակության վերաբերմունքը այն օգտագործողների նկատմամբ Հայաստանում:

----------

Enna Adoly (02.08.2013), Freeman (02.08.2013), keyboard (02.08.2013), LisBeth (02.08.2013), Moonwalker (02.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անկեղծ ասած, մինչև հիմա իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում, թե ինչու ա կաննաբիսը իլլեգալ, ծխախոտը՝ չէ: Ըստ առողջությանը տված վնասի, ծխախոտն ավելի առաջ ա: Կաննաբիսն առանձնապես ծանր կախվածություններ չի առաջացնում: Էս ա, Հոլանդիայում օրինական ա: Կարամ ասեմ, որ էստեղ դրա հետ կապված որևէ խնդիր չկա: Սաղի մտքով կարող ա անցնի, որ էստեղ սաղ բնակչությունը նարկոշ ա: Բայց տենց բան չկա: Հիմնականում տուրիստներն են գալիս կայֆեր անում, գնում: Ու ես իսկականից կնախընտրեի, որ Հայաստանում ծխախոտն իլլեգալ լիներ, կաննաբիսը՝ լեգալ:

----------

Arpine (03.08.2013), Brian_Boru (10.08.2013), Enna Adoly (02.08.2013), Freeman (02.08.2013), keyboard (02.08.2013), Նիկեա (03.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Անկեղծ ասած, մինչև հիմա իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում, թե ինչու ա կաննաբիսը իլլեգալ, ծխախոտը՝ չէ: Ըստ առողջությանը տված վնասի, ծխախոտն ավելի առաջ ա: Կ*աննաբիսն առանձնապես ծանր կախվածություններ չի առաջացնում:* Էս ա, Հոլանդիայում օրինական ա: Կարամ ասեմ, որ էստեղ դրա հետ կապված որևէ խնդիր չկա: Սաղի մտքով կարող ա անցնի, որ էստեղ սաղ բնակչությունը նարկոշ ա: Բայց տենց բան չկա: Հիմնականում տուրիստներն են գալիս կայֆեր անում, գնում: Ու ես իսկականից կնախընտրեի, որ Հայաստանում ծխախոտն իլլեգալ լիներ, կաննաբիսը՝ լեգալ:


Համաձայն եմ, կաննաբիսից շատ ավելի դժվար ա կախվածություն ձեռք բերել, քան օրինակ ծխախոտից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ, կաննաբիսից շատ ավելի դժվար ա կախվածություն ձեռք բերել, քան օրինակ ծխախոտից:


Իրականում ոչ թե կախվածությունն ա դժվար առաջանում, այլ կաննաբիսը երկար ա մնում արյան մեջ, ու եթե կախվածություն կա, հաջորդ դոզան ստանալու ցանկություն առաջանում ա քսանմեկ օր անց: Դրա համար թվում ա՝ կախվածություն չկա: Բայց դե մեկ ա էլի լավ ա;

----------


## Freeman

> Համաձայն եմ, կաննաբիսից շատ ավելի դժվար ա կախվածություն ձեռք բերել, քան օրինակ ծխախոտից:


համենայն դեպս ես որ լուրջ կախվածություն ունեցող մարդու չեմ տեսել  :Smile:  ոչ էլ նենց մի եսիմինչ էֆեկտ եմ տեսել ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ, որ մտածեի դրա պատճառով պետք ա արգելվի, հաստատ ալկոհոլն ավելի վտանգավոր ա (ինչը չի նշանակում որ ալկոհոլը պիտի արգելվի  :Jpit: )

----------

Enna Adoly (02.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013), Մարկիզ (03.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Անկեղծ ասած, մինչև հիմա իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում, թե ինչու ա կաննաբիսը իլլեգալ, ծխախոտը՝ չէ: Ըստ առողջությանը տված վնասի, ծխախոտն ավելի առաջ ա: Կաննաբիսն առանձնապես ծանր կախվածություններ չի առաջացնում: Էս ա, Հոլանդիայում օրինական ա: Կարամ ասեմ, որ էստեղ դրա հետ կապված որևէ խնդիր չկա: Սաղի մտքով կարող ա անցնի, որ էստեղ սաղ բնակչությունը նարկոշ ա: Բայց տենց բան չկա: Հիմնականում տուրիստներն են գալիս կայֆեր անում, գնում: Ու ես իսկականից կնախընտրեի, որ Հայաստանում ծխախոտն իլլեգալ լիներ, կաննաբիսը՝ լեգալ:


ես համաձայն եմ, որ երկուսն էլ քրեականացվի  :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> համենայն դեպս ես որ լուրջ կախվածություն ունեցող մարդու չեմ տեսել  ոչ էլ նենց մի եսիմինչ էֆեկտ եմ տեսել ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ, որ մտածեի դրա պատճառով պետք ա արգելվի, հաստատ ալկոհոլն ավելի վտանգավոր ա (ինչը չի նշանակում որ ալկոհոլը պիտի արգելվի )


Հա, ճիշտ ա, ալկոհոլը լավ հիշացրեցիր  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի ես ծխախոտի օրինակը բերեցի, որտև էդ անտերը մենակ ծխողին չի, որ վնաս ա տալիս, նաև շրջապատին էլ: Ու ի վերջո, տհաճ ա էդ օդը շնչելը: Չնայած կաննաբիսի հոտն էլ առանձնապես հաճելի չի, բայց համեմատաբար տանելի ա:

Մեկ էլ մի բան. կաննաբիս կյանքում չեմ փորձել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (02.08.2013), Enna Adoly (02.08.2013), Նիկեա (03.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա, ճիշտ ա, ալկոհոլը լավ հիշացրեցիր  Ուղղակի ես ծխախոտի օրինակը բերեցի, որտև էդ անտերը մենակ ծխողին չի, որ վնաս ա տալիս, նաև շրջապատին էլ: Ու ի վերջո, տհաճ ա էդ օդը շնչելը: *Չնայած կաննաբիսի հոտն էլ առանձնապես հաճելի չի*, բայց համեմատաբար տանելի ա:
> 
> Մեկ էլ մի բան. կաննաբիս կյանքում չեմ փորձել


էտ արդեն միանշանակ չէ  :Jpit: 

Ալկոհոլի հետ համեմատած կաննաբիսը նաև մարդուն անկառավարելի ագրեսիվ չի դարձնում:

----------

Enna Adoly (02.08.2013), keyboard (02.08.2013), LisBeth (02.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013), Նիկեա (03.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Հա, ճիշտ ա, ալկոհոլը լավ հիշացրեցիր  Ուղղակի ես ծխախոտի օրինակը բերեցի, որտև էդ անտերը մենակ ծխողին չի, որ վնաս ա տալիս, նաև շրջապատին էլ: Ու ի վերջո, տհաճ ա էդ օդը շնչելը: Չնայած կաննաբիսի հոտն էլ առանձնապես հաճելի չի, բայց համեմատաբար տանելի ա:
> 
> Մեկ էլ մի բան. կաննաբիս կյանքում չեմ փորձել


Նենց ես ասում, ոնց-որ ալկոհոլի ու ծխախոտերի վրա նստած ես  :Jpit: 
Ձեր կուրսում հոկտեմբերյանցի չի եղե՞լ

----------

Enna Adoly (02.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նենց ես ասում, ոնց-որ ալկոհոլի ու ծխախոտերի վրա նստած ես 
> Ձեր կուրսում հոկտեմբերյանցի չի եղե՞լ


դե ալկոհոլ պարբերաբար օգտագործում եմ  :Jpit:  իսկ ծխախոտի վրա պասիվ նստած եմ, երբ Հայաստանում եմ:
մեր կուրսում հոկտեմբերյանցի չգիտեմ էղել ա, թե չէ, բայց կուրսեցի ունեմ, որը... ուշադրություն... ռեանիմատոլոգ ա ու Հոկտեմբերյանում ա աշխատում  :Jpit:  մնացածը թողնում եմ քո երևակայությանը


ի դեպ, դեռ մարդ չի՞ հայտնվել, որ ազգային արժեքներից ու հրեա-մասոնների մութ դավերից խոսի  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.08.2013), Moonwalker (02.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> դե ալկոհոլ պարբերաբար օգտագործում եմ  իսկ ծխախոտի վրա պասիվ նստած եմ, երբ Հայաստանում եմ:
> մեր կուրսում հոկտեմբերյանցի չգիտեմ էղել ա, թե չէ, բայց կուրսեցի ունեմ, որը... ուշադրություն... ռեանիմատոլոգ ա ու Հոկտեմբերյանում ա աշխատում  մնացածը թողնում եմ քո երևակայությանը
> 
> 
> ի դեպ, դեռ մարդ չի՞ հայտնվել, որ ազգային արժեքներից ու հրեա-մասոնների մութ դավերից խոսի


Էդ մարդիկ էս ժամին քնած են, հայեցի չի էս ժամին ինտերնետ մտնելը  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (02.08.2013), Moonwalker (02.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (02.08.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> համենայն դեպս ես որ լուրջ կախվածություն ունեցող մարդու չեմ տեսել  ոչ էլ նենց մի եսիմինչ էֆեկտ եմ տեսել ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ, որ մտածեի դրա պատճառով պետք ա արգելվի, հաստատ ալկոհոլն ավելի վտանգավոր ա (ինչը չի նշանակում որ ալկոհոլը պիտի արգելվի )


Հիմնական նեգատիվ էֆեկտը երևի ուղեղի աշխատանքի վրայա: Մի որոշ ժամանակ ինտենսիվ օգտագործած մարդը դառնում ա դանդաղամիտ, հիշողությունը ահավոր թուլանում ա, ընդ որում օպերատիվ ու կարճաժամկետ: Շարժումներն էլ են բավականին սպեցիֆիկ դառնում: Բայց չեմ կարծում որ սա բավական պատճառ ա արգելելու համար, ինչպես ասվեց ծխախոտն ավելի վատ ազդեցություն ունի ու ոչ ոք հլը չի մտածում այն ի սպառ արգելելու մասին, դաժե եվրոպաներում են հլը հետույք խաղացնում- ստեղ մի ծխեք ընդեղ մի ծխեք:

Բացի դրանից ես չեմ հասկանում օգտագործման իմաստը` մաքուր կանեփը ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ  :Smile:  ոչ մի նարկոտիկ էֆեկտ էլ չունի, եթե հետը քիմիական զիբիլ խառնած չի: Մենակ զզվելի հոտ: Բյուրակն  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (02.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2013), Նիկեա (03.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Հիմնական նեգատիվ էֆեկտը երևի ուղեղի աշխատանքի վրայա: Մի որոշ ժամանակ ինտենսիվ օգտագործած մարդը դառնում ա դանդաղամիտ, հիշողությունը ահավոր թուլանում ա, ընդ որում օպերատիվ ու կարճաժամկետ: Շարժումներն էլ են բավականին սպեցիֆիկ դառնում: Բայց չեմ կարծում որ սա բավական պատճառ ա արգելելու համար, ինչպես ասվեց ծխախոտն ավելի վատ ազդեցություն ունի ու ոչ ոք հլը չի մտածում այն ի սպառ արգելելու մասին, դաժե եվրոպաներում են հլը հետույք խաղացնում- ստեղ մի ծխեք ընդեղ մի ծխեք:
> 
> Բացի դրանից ես չեմ հասկանում օգտագործման իմաստը` մաքուր կանեփը ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ  ոչ մի նարկոտիկ էֆեկտ էլ չունի, եթե հետը քիմիական զիբիլ խառնած չի: Մենակ զզվելի հոտ: Բյուրակն


Ալկոհոլն էլ Պուրկինիեի բջիջներին ա սպանում, էն դենդրիտներով ցանցերը դատարկ են մնում, սպիտակ տենդ կոչվածն ա սկսվում )) Իհարկե ոչ բոլորի մոտ, բայց հաստատ ալկոհոլի ազդեցության տակ օրենքից դուրս արարք անելն ավելի հավանական ա  :Dntknw:

----------

LisBeth (03.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ալկոհոլն էլ Պուրկինիեի բջիջներին ա սպանում, էն դենդրիտներով ցանցերը դատարկ են մնում, սպիտակ տենդ կոչվածն ա սկսվում )) Իհարկե ոչ բոլորի մոտ, բայց հաստատ ալկոհոլի ազդեցության տակ օրենքից դուրս արարք անելն ավելի հավանական ա


բա մնացած ներքին օրգանների վրա կայֆավատը: էլ ցիռոզ, էլ պոլինևրիտ, էլ ռիսկի գործոն զանազան խրոնիկական հիվանդությունների համար: էլ ո՞րն ասեմ, ո՞րը թողնեմ

----------

Freeman (03.08.2013), LisBeth (03.08.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Ինչ լավ ա որ մենք ես ամեն ինչը գիտենք: Բայց դա մեզ չի խանգարում երբեմն օգտվել բոլոր վատ բաներից: Սա կոչվում ա ընտրություն, եթե այն վերաբերվում ա միայն մեզ(մենք ոչ մեկի չենք ստիպում պասիվ ծխել ու չենք դմփում հարբած վախտերը): Հիմա ուզում եմ քվեարկեմ բայց տատանվում եմ առաջին ու վերջին տարբերակների միջև  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.08.2013)

----------


## armen9494

Էս թեմայի գրառումները հոկտեմբերյանիցիները կարդան, վաղը պլակատներով օպերայի հրապարակում կլինեն  :LOL:

----------

Enna Adoly (03.08.2013), Նիկեա (03.08.2013), Վահե-91 (03.08.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ինչպիսի՜ անտեղյակություն  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Զարմանում ես՝ ո՞նց կարելի է թեմա բացել, որից բացարձակ անտեղյակ ես ու հետո էլ լուրջ դեմքով, իմաստուն կտկտոցով սկսել այն քննարկել:

----------


## Rammstein

> Զարմանում ես՝ ո՞նց կարելի է թեմա բացել, որից բացարձակ անտեղյակ ես ու հետո էլ լուրջ դեմքով, իմաստուն կտկտոցով սկսել այն քննարկել:


Եթե դու տեղյակ ես, ասա` մյուսներն էլ տեղեկանան:  :Dntknw:

----------

LisBeth (03.08.2013), Sagittarius (03.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.08.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Եթե դու տեղյակ ես*, ասա` մյուսներն էլ տեղեկանան:


Ես էլ ախր բացարձակ տեղյակ չեմ: :Jpit: 

Ես տառասխալները նկատի ունեի, հագելի Ռամշտայն: Մնացածից ես էլ տեղյակ չեմ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես էլ ախր բացարձակ տեղյակ չեմ:
> 
> Ես տառասխալները նկատի ունեի, հագելի Ռամշտայն: Մնացածից ես էլ տեղյակ չեմ:


դե լավ, էլ մի փիլիսոփայի: Ոնց որ բժիշկ մարդ ես, գրի, էտ ինչի՞ մասին պտի տեղյակ լինենք:

----------

Enna Adoly (03.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե լավ, էլ մի փիլիսոփայի: Ոնց որ բժիշկ մարդ ես, գրի, էտ ինչի՞ մասին պտի տեղյակ լինենք:


Նեղվել ա, որ առանց իրան հարցնելու թեմա ա բացվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Նախ՝ սկսեմ նրանից, որ բուն հարցումը անհասկանալի տրամաբանությամբ է բացված: Պարզ չէ՝ սա զվարճանալու համար բացված թեմա՞ է, թե՞ ոչ: Մասնավորապես, «Յա՛խք...» տարբերակը ձեռառնոցի է նման, ու թեման վերածում է խնդմնդալու վայրի: Լուրջ բաժնում բացված թեման իրավունք չունի ունենալ այդպիսի տարբերակ: Հետո, խոսքը հարցման մեջ գնում է նյութի իրավական կարգավիճակի մասին, և անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու է առաջին զավեշտալի տարբերակն ի հայտ եկել: 

Տարբերակները ստեղծելուց առաջ՝ կարելի էր ընդամենը բացել և կարդալ ՀՀ Քրեական Օրենսգիրքը և Վարչական իրավախատումների մասին ՀՀ օրենսգիրքը: Բանն այն է, որ ՀՀ-ում թմրամիջոցների գործածումը ապաքրեականացվել է դեռևս տարիներ առաջ (կարծեմ՝ 2008-ին): Այսինքն՝ թմրամիջոց գործածող անձի նկատմամբ մեր օրենսդրությամբ քրեական պատիժ չի սահմանվում: Փոխարենը՝ սահմանվում է վարչական տույժ՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի հարյուապատիկից երկուհարյուրապատիկի չափով առաջին անգամ, իսկ մեկ տարվա ընթացքում նույն արարքը կրկնելու դեպքում՝ կրկնակի ավելի շատ: Բացի այս ամենը, սահմանվել են նաև թմրամիջոցի այն քանակները (մանր չափի), որոնց *պահելու* դեպքում անձը քրեական պատասխանատվության չի ենթարկվում: Իհարկե, վերջինս խիստ սիմվոլիկ է (խոսքը քանակներին է վերաբերվում):

Սա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ թմրամիջոց ձեռք բերելը, թմրամիջոց տեղափոխելը, հյուրասիրելը, վաճառելը նույնպես ապաքրեականացվել են: Այս արարքները քրեորեն հետապնդվում են:

Հիմա հասկացա՞ք՝ անտեղյակությունը որտեղից է գալիս: Շարունակությանն էլ քիչ հետո կանդրադառնանք: :Wink: 




> *Նեղվել ա*, որ առանց իրան հարցնելու թեմա ա բացվել


Բյուր, հետաքրքիր է՝ ինչի՞ց եզրակացրեցիր, որ նեղվել եմ…  :Jpit: 




> դե լավ, էլ մի *փիլիսոփայի*: Ոնց որ բժիշկ մարդ ես, գրի, էտ ինչի՞ մասին պտի տեղյակ լինենք:


Sagittarius, ոնց հասկացա քո կողմից բացված հարցումից, ստեղ ամենաշատը դու ես փիլոյել: :Jpit: )

----------

E-la Via (03.08.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իրականում ոչ թե կախվածությունն ա դժվար առաջանում, այլ կաննաբիսը երկար ա մնում արյան մեջ, ու եթե կախվածություն կա, *հաջորդ դոզան ստանալու ցանկություն առաջանում ա քսանմեկ օր անց*: Դրա համար թվում ա՝ կախվածություն չկա: Բայց դե մեկ ա էլի լավ ա;


Բյուր, թմրամիջոցներից, այդ թվում՝ կանաբինոիդներից, կախվածության ժամանակ թմրամիջոցի հերթական չափաբաժինը գործածելու (ինչպես դու ես նշել՝ ստանալու) պահանջը պայմանավորված չէ թմրամիջոցի կամ նրա ածանցյալների մարդու օրգանիզմի կենսամիջավայրերում (նաև՝ արյան մեջ) *մնալու տևողությամբ*, այլ պայմանավորված է թմրամիջոցի *ազդեցության տևողությամբ*: Ազդեցության տևողությունը կազմում է մի քանի ժամ (կոնկրետ մարիխուանայի դեպքում): Ժամերի քանակն էլ պայմանավորված է արդեն տվյալ անձի օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկություններով և թմրամիջոցի ազդող քիմիական նյութի խտությամբ (այս դեպքում՝ տետրահիդրոկանաբինոլի):

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հիմնական նեգատիվ էֆեկտը երևի ուղեղի աշխատանքի վրայա: Մի որոշ ժամանակ ինտենսիվ օգտագործած մարդը դառնում ա դանդաղամիտ, հիշողությունը ահավոր թուլանում ա, ընդ որում օպերատիվ ու կարճաժամկետ: Շարժումներն էլ են բավականին սպեցիֆիկ դառնում: Բայց չեմ կարծում որ սա բավական պատճառ ա արգելելու համար, ինչպես ասվեց ծխախոտն ավելի վատ ազդեցություն ունի ու ոչ ոք հլը չի մտածում այն ի սպառ արգելելու մասին, դաժե եվրոպաներում են հլը հետույք խաղացնում- ստեղ մի ծխեք ընդեղ մի ծխեք:
> 
> Բացի դրանից ես չեմ հասկանում օգտագործման իմաստը` *մաքուր կանեփը ինչպես արդեն նշել ե*մ  ո*չ մի նարկոտիկ էֆեկտ էլ չունի*, եթե հետը քիմիական զիբիլ խառնած չի: Մենակ զզվելի հոտ: Բյուրակն


Կբացատրե՞ք՝ մաքուր կանեփը որն ա: Նկատի ունեք՝ հոսող ջրով ու ֆրանսիական օճառով լավ լվացած կանե՞փը:
Ու մեկ էլ կխնդրեի նշել աղբյուրը (եթե իհարկե դա Ձեր սեփական փորձը չէ), որտեղ նշվում է, որ «ՄԱՔՈՒՐ կանեփը նարկոտիկ էֆեկտ չունի»:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նախ՝ սկսեմ նրանից, որ բուն հարցումը անհասկանալի տրամաբանությամբ է բացված: Պարզ չէ՝ սա զվարճանալու համար բացված թեմա՞ է, թե՞ ոչ: Մասնավորապես, «Յա՛խք...» տարբերակը ձեռառնոցի է նման, ու թեման վերածում է խնդմնդալու վայրի: Լուրջ բաժնում բացված թեման իրավունք չունի ունենալ այդպիսի տարբերակ: Հետո, խոսքը հարցման մեջ գնում է նյութի իրավական կարգավիճակի մասին, և անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու է առաջին զավեշտալի տարբերակն ի հայտ եկել: 
> 
> Տարբերակները ստեղծելուց առաջ՝ կարելի էր ընդամենը բացել և կարդալ ՀՀ Քրեական Օրենսգիրքը և Վարչական իրավախատումների մասին ՀՀ օրենսգիրքը: Բանն այն է, որ ՀՀ-ում թմրամիջոցների գործածումը ապաքրեականացվել է դեռևս տարիներ առաջ (կարծեմ՝ 2008-ին): Այսինքն՝ թմրամիջոց գործածող անձի նկատմամբ մեր օրենսդրությամբ քրեական պատիժ չի սահմանվում: Փոխարենը՝ սահմանվում է վարչական տույժ՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի հարյուապատիկից երկուհարյուրապատիկի չափով առաջին անգամ, իսկ մեկ տարվա ընթացքում նույն արարքը կրկնելու դեպքում՝ կրկնակի ավելի շատ: Բացի այս ամենը, սահմանվել են նաև թմրամիջոցի այն քանակները (մանր չափի), որոնց *պահելու* դեպքում անձը քրեական պատասխանատվության չի ենթարկվում: Իհարկե, վերջինս խիստ սիմվոլիկ է (խոսքը քանակներին է վերաբերվում):
> 
> Սա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ թմրամիջոց ձեռք բերելը, թմրամիջոց տեղափոխելը, հյուրասիրելը, վաճառելը նույնպես ապաքրեականացվել են: Այս արարքները քրեորեն հետապնդվում են:
> 
> Հիմա հասկացա՞ք՝ անտեղյակությունը որտեղից է գալիս: Շարունակությանն էլ քիչ հետո կանդրադառնանք:
> 
> 
> ...


ապրես,  :Smile:  բա դժվար էր *փիլիսոփայելու* փոխարեն էսքանը գրեիր: Ֆորումը կարծեմ նաև հենց ինֆորմացիայով կիսվելու համար ա: Ուզու՞մ էս մոդերատորներին խնդրեմ, քո գրառումը սարքեն առաջին գրառում, քեզ թեմայի հեղինակ, հարցումն էլ ուզածդ ձևով խմբագրեն, եթե դրանից լավ կզգաս ու ավելի մեծ ցանկությամբ իմացածովդ «կկիսվես»  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ապրես,  բա դժվար էր *փիլիսոփայելու* փոխարեն էսքանը գրեիր: Ֆորումը կարծեմ նաև հենց ինֆորմացիայով կիսվելու համար ա: Ուզու՞մ էս մոդերատորներին խնդրեմ, քո գրառումը սարքեն առաջին գրառում, քեզ թեմայի հեղինակ, հարցումն էլ ուզածդ ձևով խմբագրեն, *եթե դրանից լավ կզգաս* ու ավելի մեծ ցանկությամբ իմացածովդ «կկիսվես»


Ոչ, չեմ ուզում: Ֆորումներում (և ոչ միայն) իմ մասնագիտականով կիսվելուց դադարել եմ *լավ զգալ* շատ վաղուց: Դու Բյուրի սադրանքի տրամաբանությամբ մի շարունակիր, թե չէ էլի փիլոյել է դառնում :Smile: : Ուղղակի, Sagittarius ջան, լավ կլինի՝ ասես ուղղեն քո բացած հարցումը և վերջ: Ճիշտ չէ, երբ թեման բացվում է՝ առանց գոնե մի քիչ տեղեկացված լինելու:  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, թմրամիջոցներից, այդ թվում՝ կանաբինոիդներից, կախվածության ժամանակ թմրամիջոցի հերթական չափաբաժինը գործածելու (ինչպես դու ես նշել՝ ստանալու) պահանջը պայմանավորված չէ թմրամիջոցի կամ նրա ածանցյալների մարդու օրգանիզմի կենսամիջավայրերում (նաև՝ արյան մեջ) *մնալու տևողությամբ*, այլ պայմանավորված է թմրամիջոցի *ազդեցության տևողությամբ*: Ազդեցության տևողությունը կազմում է մի քանի ժամ (կոնկրետ մարիխուանայի դեպքում): Ժամերի քանակն էլ պայմանավորված է արդեն տվյալ անձի օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկություններով և թմրամիջոցի ազդող քիմիական նյութի խտությամբ (այս դեպքում՝ տետրահիդրոկանաբինոլի):


Ես ֆիզիկական կախվածության մասին եմ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես ֆիզիկական կախվածության մասին եմ:


Կապ չունի: Բոլորի դեպքում էլ ազդեցության տևողությանն է հաջորդում:

----------


## Chuk

Մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ հարցումը խմբագրել ա պետք: Մենակ առաջին տարբերակը չէ, երկրորդն էլ.  Հիմա ասենք ես, չեմ փորձել, բայց համարում եմ, որ վատ բան ա, պետք է արգելել և օգտոգործողներին քրեորեն պատժել: Բայց հարցման էդ կետը սկսվում ա «փորձել եմ»-ով: Իրականում կարծում եմ, որ իսկապես լավ հարցում չի, դրա համար էլ աշխույժ քվեարկության պոտենցիալ ունեցող հարցումում շատ քիչ մարդ ա քվեարկել:

Իմ համոզմամբ քվեարկության կետերը պետք է լինեն հնարավորինս սպառիչ ու հնարավորինս չեզոք: Եթե առաջարկեք, ինչ տարբերակով փոխեմ հարցումը, կկազմակերպեմ, բայց եղած քվեները պետք է ջնջվեն:

----------

Մարկիզ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ուղղակի, Sagittarius ջան, լավ կլինի՝ ասես ուղղեն քո բացած հարցումը և վերջ:


Չեմ կարծում որ ինչ-որ տարբերակ պակասեցնելու կարիք կա, մի բան էլ պետք ա ավելացվի: Ոչ մի թեմա չկա կոնկրետ հումորային ու կոնկրետ լուրջ քննարկման (եթե անեկտոդների թեմաները չհաշվենք, բայց վերջերս տեղ  լուրջ քննարկում էր ծավալվել  :Smile:  )

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող, «մեր մեջ ասած» չէ, սահմանդարություն չենք փոխում, տարբերակներ առաջարկեք: Իմ առաջարկած տարբերակները պարզաբանեմ. առաջին տարբերակ՝ ինձ հետքրքիր ա էն մարդկանց քանակը, որոնք ընդհանրապես «էս թեմայի» շուրջ քննարկման մասնակցելու պատրաստ չէն, այլ խոսքերով որոնց համար կաննաբիսի մասին խոսալը տաբու ա: Ավելի լավ ձևակերպում ունե՞ք, առաջարկեք: Համաձայն եմ, մի քիչ լուրջ չէ, ու դժվար էտ տարբերկը ընտրեն, բայց համոզված եմ, էտ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը իրականում հենց տենց էլ պատասխանելու էր  :Jpit:  

Վերջին տարբերակը դե պարտադիր պետք ա լինի: Մնացած տարբերակները կարելի ա ավելացնել: Քանի որ հարցման մեջ փորձել եմ ներառել և՛ «լեգալ կարգավիճակը», և՛ «հասարակության վերաբերմունքը», դրա համար տարբերակներ կազմելը մի քիչ բարդանում ա:

----------

Chuk (04.08.2013), Freeman (04.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, «մեր մեջ ասած» չէ, սահմանդարություն չենք փոխում, տարբերակներ առաջարկեք: Իմ առաջարկած տարբերակները պարզաբանեմ. առաջին տարբերակ՝ ինձ հետքրքիր ա էն մարդկանց քանակը, որոնք ընդհանրապես «էս թեմայի» շուրջ քննարկման մասնակցելու պատրաստ չէն, այլ խոսքերով որոնց համար կաննաբիսի մասին խոսալը տաբու ա: Ավելի լավ ձևակերպում ունե՞ք, առաջարկեք: Համաձայն եմ, մի քիչ լուրջ չէ, ու դժվար էտ տարբերկը ընտրեն, բայց համոզված եմ, էտ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը իրականում հենց տենց էլ պատասխանելու էր  
> 
> Վերջին տարբերակը դե պարտադիր պետք ա լինի: Մնացած տարբերակները կարելի ա ավելացնել: Քանի որ հարցման մեջ փորձել եմ ներառել և՛ «լեգալ կարգավիճակը», և՛ «հասարակության վերաբերմունքը», դրա համար տարբերակներ կազմելը մի քիչ բարդանում ա:


Քանի որ սկզբունքորեն դեմ չէիր, խմբագրեցի հարցման կետերից մի քանիսի ձևակերպումները: Իմաստային թողել եմ նույնը: Քանի որ արդեն իսկ կային քվեարկածներ, չուզեցի նոր կետեր ավելացնել, որովհետև դա ազնիվ չէր լինի քվեարկողների նկատմամբ. կամ էլ պետք կլիներ զրոյացնել ու նորից սկսել քվեարկությունը: Դրա համար էլ ստիպված եղա առաջին կետում ներառել մի քանի, իրականում իրարից որոշակիորեն տարբերվող տարբերակներ, որոնք դու ուզել էիր արտահայտել այդ կետով և որոնք իմ կարծիքով պետք է լինեին քվեարկության մեջ:

----------

Sagittarius (04.08.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Կբացատրե՞ք՝ մաքուր կանեփը որն ա: Նկատի ունեք՝ հոսող ջրով ու ֆրանսիական օճառով լավ լվացած կանե՞փը:
> Ու մեկ էլ կխնդրեի նշել աղբյուրը (եթե իհարկե դա Ձեր սեփական փորձը չէ), որտեղ նշվում է, որ «ՄԱՔՈՒՐ կանեփը նարկոտիկ էֆեկտ չունի»:


Հա իհարկե կբացատրեմ, առանց խնդրելու: Մաքուր կանեփը արդեն նշել եմ որն ա, առանց քիմիական խառնուրդների, Մարկիզ, ավելացնեմ նաև որ դրա մեջ մտնում ա հատուկ մշակաման բացառումը: Եթե խոսքը նարկոտիկ էֆեկտի մասին ա, ոչ մի գիտական հիմնավորում էլ չունի, բայց զուտ սեփական փորձ էլ չի: Մի օրինակը օրենք չի, մի քանիսը նման հայտարարություն անելու համար լրիվ բավական: Բնականաբար իմ գրածը դոգմայի պրիտենզիաներ էլ չունի: Կարողա մարդ կա իրանց բախչից քաղած կանեփից էլ ա ուռում, ուղղակի ես իրան չեմ ճանաչում:

----------


## Brian_Boru

Ե՛վ նիկոտինը, և՛ ալկոհոլը կանաբիսից անչափ ավելի ուժեղ թմրանյութեր են, և այդ պատճառով վերջինի արգելումն անիմաստ է:



*Նիկոտինը մորֆինի չափ կախվածություն է առաջացնում, զիջելով միայն հերոինին:* *Ալկոհոլը՝ նույնպես, ըստ ակտիվ դոզայի:*

Սրանց ֆոնի վրա խեղճ-անմեղ կանաբիսի, ԼՍԴ-ի կամ հալյուցինոգեն սնկերի արգելումը ծիծաղելի է:
Երկու գրեթե ամենաուժեղ թմրանյութերը թույլատրված են, իսկ ավելի թեթևները՝ ոչ:

Conclusions? Կանաբիսի և այլ թեթև թմրանյութերի արգելումը ալկոհոլա-ծխախոտային արտադրության շահերից է ելնում, ոչ թե «հասարակության բարոյականության մասին» մտահոգվելուց:

Այստեղ շարունակությունն ու հղումները կան
http://www.cracked.com/article_20561..._ibsrc=fanpage

----------

Chilly (21.08.2013), Freeman (10.08.2013), Moonwalker (10.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կաննաբիս-մաննաբիս չգիտեմ, բայց որ կանեփն ա վերացել մեր կենցաղից, այ դա շատ տխուր ա: Ասում են՝ շատ օգտակար ա: Դե համի մասին էլ չասեմ: Մեկ էլ լսել եմ, որ կանեփի թփի ցողունից շատ ամուր թել են պատրաստում: Հիմա մարիխուանան արգելելու պատճառով էդ լավ-լավ բաներից էլ ենք զրկված:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Brian_Boru, հա, ես էլ էդ արգելքը չեմ հասկանում: Դրա համար հոլանդացիներին հալալ ա: Համ արգելված չի, համ էլ թմրամոլների թիվը խիստ փոքր ա:

----------


## V!k

*76 տարեկան կնոջ տան հողամասից առգրավվել է 200 կգ կանեփի 160 բույս*




> Կանեփ-կակաչ-2013» համալիր կանխարգելիչ միջոցառման շրջանակներում, օգոստոսի 23-ին՝ ժամը 20:50-ին, ոստիկանության ԿՀԴՊ ԳՎ ԹԱՇԴՊՎ, Կոտայքի մարզային վարչության և Հրազդանի բաժնի ծառայողների ձեռնարկած միջոցառումների շնորհիվ, 1937 թ. ծնված Ամալյա Կ.-ի տան հողամասից հայտնաբերվել և առգրավվել է 200 կգ կանեփի 160 բույս: Այս մասին հաղորդում է ոստիկանությունը:
> 
> Հայտնաբերվածն ուղարկվել է փորձաքննության: Կատարվում է հետաքննություն:


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/08/24/apion/
բա հիմա տատին ի՞նչ ա անելու, ո՞նց ա ապրելու :Think:

----------


## 0david0

> Կաննաբիս-մաննաբիս չգիտեմ, բայց որ կանեփն ա վերացել մեր կենցաղից, այ դա շատ տխուր ա: Ասում են՝ շատ օգտակար ա: Դե համի մասին էլ չասեմ: Մեկ էլ լսել եմ, որ կանեփի թփի ցողունից շատ ամուր թել են պատրաստում: Հիմա մարիխուանան արգելելու պատճառով էդ լավ-լավ բաներից էլ ենք զրկված:


Եթե հատիկավոր կանեփ ես ուզում, չգիտեմ Հայաստանում ես թե չէ, բայց ԳՈՒՄի շուկայի կողքի "բուտկեքում" ծախում են, հենց էս պահին չգիտեմ, բայց մի 2 ամիս առաջ մոտերքով անցնելուց տեսել եմ, մի բանկեն 250-300 դրամ էր կարծեմ  :Smile:

----------

